# Alternate Miniature Sites



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm looking for any and all recommended alternate model sites. I'm looking to get hold of some different models to keep my forces looking different.

I've got a few:

www.pig-iron-productions.com/
_Great for alternate heads, really great customer service_


www.the2blackdragons.com
_Some gorgeous looking stuff here, but I still haven't been able to contact them_

But I want to know of any other fellow heretics can suggest.

Thanks for your time

Reaper


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I can recommend Renegade for metal miniatures. They only do Historic stuff but could easil stand in for Guardsmen or Empire troops. Prices are reasonable too


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

Check out the cool mini or not store - they've got a great range of minis that could serve as alternatives (particularly if you are a WHFB player). I often buy minis from there just to paint up and display. 

They do carry very low stock of each though, so don't go planning to buy a squad worth of any one mini.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

West Wind has some nice stuff: http://www.westwindproductions.co.uk/
Hassle free too: http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/index.php
Warmachine has some things you can use/convert too


----------

